# Ivy covered Black Walnut



## Taderrickson (Mar 9, 2014)

So, I was asked to take down a tree for some folks - "it's a black walnut" they said. I'm kinda excited- then I go to look at the tree. Wow, there is more ivy, then tree! Any way, not one to shy away from a challenge, I agree to do the job. Here are some pictures with some resulting slabs. Man o man, the things I will do for some black walnut!


----------



## Taderrickson (Mar 9, 2014)

Close up of the ivy


----------



## Taderrickson (Mar 9, 2014)

Yes, there is a tree in there...


----------



## Taderrickson (Mar 9, 2014)

Here a some slabs


----------



## Tom the Sawyer (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm glad you were able to salvage something from that big walnut. My personal experience with ivy covered trees has not been very encouraging.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

At least you don't have the same ivy I have on my trees.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL....walnut!!!! 

As big as the Ivy trunk is....did you saw it too???? I've never seen it sawn:huh::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Taderrickson (Mar 9, 2014)

That Ivy made its way to my burn pile within hours of making it back to my farm. If I could've inflicted pain to it...... Let's just say I was never happier to be finished with a tree job!



Tennessee Tim said:


> BEAUTIFUL....walnut!!!!
> 
> As big as the Ivy trunk is....did you saw it too???? I've never seen it sawn:huh::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Worse is poison ivy.
Cant tell from the photos, but it looks like that wasn't the case there.

Nice slabs.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Da Aardvark said:


> Worse is poison ivy.
> Cant tell from the photos, but it looks like that wasn't the case there.
> 
> Nice slabs.


The ivy on the OP's tree looks like boston ivy to me. What is on my trees is poison oak. I'm only marginally allergic to it however I have to cut the vine and wait several months before reaching for a chainsaw. Still I only cut in winter where I can wear more clothes to shield me.


----------

